# Bentley and Porsche- Rabbits



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Bentley and Porsche came into rescue after their owners moved home and were unable to take the rabbits with them. These rabbits have been much loved and they are therefore incredibly friendly and happy.

Bentley is a neutered male sooty fawn dwarf lop, and Porsche is a black and white cross breed bunny, probably with some English Spot in there somewhere! Porsche does have a tendency to put on a little weight so her new owner will need to be very strict with their food!

They are around 3 years old and in very good health. These two rabbits adore each other and are often found cuddling up together and grooming each other, but they also love to run and binky. They are a delightful pair and would make a wonderful addition to any home.

Starlight's Rabbit Rescue


----------



## holliehammylover (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh My Goodness they are beautiful 

I love rabbits soo much my 
little bobby means so much to me


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

These two darlings finally went to their new home last night


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

Yay great news


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Horrayyy great news


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yay well done Kris! x


----------

